# -67 clutch linkage



## Wilmer (Mar 5, 2014)

Converting a -67 Tempest from auto to manual trans. Have all parts except clutch fork and all linkage up to the clutch pedal. 

My car is far from matching numbers so i dont mind minor modifications. 

Bellhousing and pedals are Pontiac but will fork and clutch linkage from a Chevy fit? Or from a Firebird?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes if it's a Chevelle. No if it's a Biscayne or Camaro. Use A body parts.


----------



## Wilmer (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------

